
Find the Third Way - gbasin
https://garybasin.com/find-the-third-way/
======
memexy
This reminds me of a quote by Emanuel Lasker (chess player)

> When you see a good move, look for a better one. —Emanuel Lasker, 27-year
> world chess champion

~~~
gbasin
There's something there

